# First test roast on new rig (tuning)



## kingdean (Nov 27, 2016)

First test roast on my new rig.

Colombian Excelso from http://www.yorkcoffeeemporium.co.uk

Roasted at 235 (target)

Removed from heat just after second crack (9 minutes)

18.3% weight reduction

Accidentally deleted the temperature graph sorry

















Any advice/comments would be welcome


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

What are you roasting with?

Amazed at how light those beans are to have been removed just after second crack (begun?). It will be interesting to see how they taste having roasted so fast to 2nd crack, although it doesn't look like they reached 2nd?


----------



## kingdean (Nov 27, 2016)

DavecUK said:


> What are you roasting with?
> 
> Amazed at how light those beans are to have been removed just after second crack (begun?). It will be interesting to see how they taste having roasted so fast to 2nd crack, although it doesn't look like they reached 2nd?


I agree, first crack started at 310 seconds (pretty much as soon as it hit 230 degrees) and then second crack was at 544 seconds (at which point I removed the heat). The second crack was a distinctive (as far as I remember because I haven't roasted in about 12 months) crackling sound so I immediately removed it due to a combination of the particular sound and the fact that it was a fair time away from first crack.

I'll dissect some of the beans and have a look inside to see if it roasted through. Might need to slow it down?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

If it's a secret, I'll understand and wont ask again....what are you roasting with?


----------



## kingdean (Nov 27, 2016)

Sorry I must have missed that, I'm just using a popcorn popper modded with PID control and ramping.

How uniform should the interior colour of the bean be? I assume it'll always be a different colour inside because of the reactions at crack. I haven't been able to find much online.


----------



## Hal.E.Lujah (Aug 19, 2014)

-


----------

